# My new baby



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

We collected my new Mini Lop baby this morning, she is just 8 weeks old and SOOO cute, I cant stop cuddling her.
I've attached a photo for you to see. 
Her name is going to be Blossom, and she is a Blue Charlie


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww! How cute is she!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aww,shes gorgeous!


----------



## EnglishSpotgirl4life (Mar 19, 2010)

too cute i know what you mean.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ohhh, she's so tiny. Gorgeous.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ohhhh please may i have her lol


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

awww she is beautiful! i am not surprised u cant stop cuddling her! id take her everywhere with me hahaha


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what a pretty bunny . love her name. xx


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Now I know I may be worying for nothing, but Blossom is very quiet ,not hopping about at all and a bit 'mucky' at the rear end. I thought maybe this is just because she is sitting on it, if you get my meaning, when I pick her up I have to clean this 'blob' off under her tail. should she be like this?


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

She could be over-awed with the new surroundings and new people ,I know it sounds really simple and im prob being silly cuz uve already thought of this but if you have been cuddling her lots she might just need to have a wee bit of alone time to settle in and get used to the new place and smells etc  xxx


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

She is Gorrrrgeous! love that little bunny xxx


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought that she may be just a bit stressed. I e-mailed her breeder and he said not to worry too much, just keep an eye on her and make sure she is drinking, and make sure she has food and hey.
I hadnt seen her drink so I offered her one from a syringe and she took it fine, and she has just had a real go at the water bottle, not seen her eat yet, I am feeling happier now I've seen her drink though.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

She is so wonderfully cute!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

marlynaveve said:


> I thought that she may be just a bit stressed. I e-mailed her breeder and he said not to worry too much, just keep an eye on her and make sure she is drinking, and make sure she has food and hey.
> I hadnt seen her drink so I offered her one from a syringe and she took it fine, and she has just had a real go at the water bottle, not seen her eat yet, I am feeling happier now I've seen her drink though.


That is great that she has drank for you! she probably has been stressed! It's been a big day for her! The combination of being so young, being in a new place and probably the travelling from the breeder to yours might have stressed her out  bunnies don't travel well! Once she realises you arent a big bad wolf going to hurt her she will be fine  let me know how she gets on  xx


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sooooo Cute  :001_wub:


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

she is gorgeous xx


----------



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

Blossom is simply gorgeous, congratulations on your new arrival  xx


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, Blossom is a lot more 'active' today. I still have'nt seen her eat yet, but the 'mucky' rear end business seems to have stopped, thank goodness.
I have a trough of special grass growing, so I offered her the tiniest pinch and she snatched it up, so there cant be too much wrong.
She really came to life a few minutes ago, digging in the shavings and running about. She also did what I call in guineas as 'popcorning' just jumping up like a spring lamb.lol
So I dont think she's ill, do you??


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Just found Blossom with her little head in the food pot 'tucking in' HOORAY


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

As long as she's eating hay her tummy should be fine. It usually takes a few days to get a new bun to warm up to you. She's such a cutie!


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

awww glad she is eating!  sounds like she is settling in nicely! my willow is too greedy to go off her food  xx


----------

